
Fitbit picks up Pebble, throws Pebble as far as it can into the sea - crazysaem
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/07/fitbit_buys_pebble_kills_pebble/
======
nitemice
To clarify: Pebble's filed for bankruptcy, and Fitbit has picked over the
bones and purchase the IP, software and about 40% of the staff.

